# TEXAS AIR BOATS



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

any one interested check this site out.
http://www.americanairboats.com/aab_girls.htm


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've looked and looked and can't find that accessory for my airboat. !


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Brad B said:


> I've looked and looked and can't find that accessory for my airboat. !


What Boat?


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

What Boat?

He might have to buy a boat first!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

The boat would be the cheapest part. Those aftermarket "add ons" always ending up costing more down the road !!

It does give me the urge to buy a new airboat...wonder what he'll give me on trade if I could find some such accessories like those to throw in with it


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I looked and looked and looked and looked and looked but could never find a boat in the ad. I better look again :wink: .


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

the add on's are ontop of it all........DISTRACTION


----------

